# Historic announcement dates for dividends



## WaySolid (8 November 2009)

Anybody got a good resource at the moment for historic dividend announcement dates?

(Not exdiv dates but company announcements)


----------



## huyha123 (8 November 2009)

I not 100% sure but I think normally company announced the final dividend on the same date they released financial statement. 

For interim dividend you can based on previous announcements. it should be around the same time.


----------

